# Stock Trailer size?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Width of the trailer is going to be a factor. Do you know the inside width?

I used to have a 91 Kieffer Built trailer stock combo that was 14' X 7' with the removable wall for a tackroom and I could get 3 decent sized horses in comfortably with the tack room wall in.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

It's only 6' wide. But I could look into a 7'. This particular one is reduced price.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I will be back...I will walk down and measure the little half top trailer, it should be comparable in size...


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 14' trailer configured with a tack room and single divider. The two stalls are very roomy width-wise, and without the tack room I could definitely fit 3 horses in there. However it's 7' wide inside, and I'm not sure how it would change things if it were narrower.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

The half top trailer is 12' X 6' (no tack room) and it fits 3 horses


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> The half top trailer is 12' X 6' (no tack room) and it fits 3 horses


 
That is good news! Thanks for checking on this for me. I just would hate to spend lots of $$ then have it be too small. I am trying to save on money & weight. 

Btw, what is a half- top trailer? Do you have a picture? I didn't know if maybe the horses are hanging their heads over the side...:?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> That is good news! Thanks for checking on this for me. I just would hate to spend lots of $$ then have it be too small. I am trying to save on money & weight.
> 
> Btw, what is a half- top trailer? Do you have a picture? I didn't know if maybe the horses are hanging their heads over the side...:?


Here is the half top trailer we have, sorry it's the only pic I have on my phone


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

i have never seen a trailer like that - looks very strong though!

I found out the trailer I like is 6'9" wide, but they are not willing to reduce the price at all, so I am not sure. I really like the trailer though, not sure what to do. I would need to save more $$$


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

This is what the trailer looks like, except double doors on the back. It is the 14' with the slant wall. 

http://www.sundownertrailer.com/assets/prodSheets/Stockmanps.pdf


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I believe you could get three horses in that size of trailer if it's opened up as much as possible (ie no tack room); and if your horses really are 'smallish' (I've seen some short horses that are just as wide as draft horses - they didn't need head room but they certainly needed room for their width). 

I have a two horse slant with walk in tackroom; it's only 6 ft wide and is 14 ft long. I know with certainty that if I didn't have the tackroom, I could get three horses in there (none of mine are over 15 hh and are of average width).

FWIW, if I was using a trailer like that, without individual dividers, I would only haul horses that knew and got along with each so as to minimize the chance of damages caused by squabbles.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Chevaux said:


> I believe you could get three horses in that size of trailer if it's opened up as much as possible (ie no tack room); and if your horses really are 'smallish' (I've seen some short horses that are just as wide as draft horses - they didn't need head room but they certainly needed room for their width).
> 
> I have a two horse slant with walk in tackroom; it's only 6 ft wide and is 14 ft long. I know with certainty that if I didn't have the tackroom, I could get three horses in there (none of mine are over 15 hh and are of average width).
> 
> FWIW, if I was using a trailer like that, without individual dividers, I would only haul horses that knew and got along with each so as to minimize the chance of damages caused by squabbles.


Thanks for the info that is helpful.

The horses are all used to each other, been pastured together and their stalls are right next to each other. The older one does get picked on sometimes, but the usual problem is over food, so I may just skip giving them the haynets. On the other hand, I like to think the haynet would provide a little bit of cushion to the chest area. 

I had two of my horses in a friends 3 horse slant with dividers, and I was a bit surprised by how tight it was in there. It was a 16'x6' WW with dressing room wall. I thought maybe the dividers restricted the space alot or something, because it seemed tight. We couldn't even fit the 15h horse in the back, had to put the shortest one back there. Plus there is no way to get the horses out if the back was damaged. Made me a bit uncomfortable...I am used to straight loads or stock trailers with escape doors that can be accessed.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

! 

That's a nice trailer IMO, "but wondering how far on average do you plan to haul your horses" ?

And what kind of vehicle with ?











AnitaAnne said:


> Thanks for the info that is helpful.
> 
> The horses are all used to each other, been pastured together and their stalls are right next to each other. The older one does get picked on sometimes, but the usual problem is over food, so I may just skip giving them the haynets. On the other hand, I like to think the haynet would provide a little bit of cushion to the chest area.
> 
> I had two of my horses in a friends 3 horse slant with dividers, and I was a bit surprised by how tight it was in there. It was a 16'x6' WW with dressing room wall. I thought maybe the dividers restricted the space alot or something, because it seemed tight. We couldn't even fit the 15h horse in the back, had to put the shortest one back there. Plus there is no way to get the horses out if the back was damaged. Made me a bit uncomfortable...I am used to straight loads or stock trailers with escape doors that can be accessed.


Just my thoughts but if it was me just for a very short distance you "might" be ok , but I've always liked to have more trailer than horse than horse(s) than more trailer. Once again IMO that's a nice trailer.
I find it very wise of you (original OP) to ask before purchase. Sometimes we tend to ask after purchase. ;-)


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a 200+ mile trip planned that I want the trailer for. However, I rarely take all three, usually just 2. I like the idea that it will make a great overnight stall for 1 horse when I camp out. He doesn't do well on a highline, gets tangled up in the rope. My truck is a lightweight, f150 with a 318 and I have a Chevy van 3500 which is supposed to b rated to pull 10k, but it seems to struggle a bit with two horses. I'm getting the battery checked or replaced this week, I'm not sure what else may need an upgrade. I can't really haul anything heavier, that trailer weights 2350 per the dealer.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I would think the trailer is big enough for 3 horses..My stock is 16ft and I can put 4 in it slant loaded with no issues....


----------



## Altalefty (Apr 14, 2014)

I have a 12 foot mini-stock that I have put 3 1000 pound horses in. They fit but there wasn't any extra room and the horses all loaded great just stepping on the trailer. Might of been a problem loading horses if they didn't load real well. Do they have a trailer that they would let you load the horses to see if it will work for you?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Altalefty said:


> I have a 12 foot mini-stock that I have put 3 1000 pound horses in. They fit but there wasn't any extra room and the horses all loaded great just stepping on the trailer. Might of been a problem loading horses if they didn't load real well. Do they have a trailer that they would let you load the horses to see if it will work for you?


How far did you travel with them?


----------

